# Custom Knives and Cutlery USA MADE!



## th_Wolverine

Hey all!
I am a young man that loves my hobby and loves making art in custom knives. I have been a hobbyist blacksmith for 5 years and have owned and operated my own blackpowder custom gun shop for almost a year now (facebook.com/thecolonistshop)

I also love doing knives, and wanted to let all you out there know I'm open to sell or trade my knives to you at fair, low prices! I view this as a hobby that pays for itself, none of the knifes I have pictured below sold for over $40. I love what I do, and what I do is quality. I either hand forge my blades or buy from AMERICAN MADE blades!

I can do all sorts of styles and sets as well. Want some durable knives for the kitchen that have beautifully matched wood handles made of exotic hardwoods? A good hunting knife? A table set with antler handles? Please post below or PM me and we'll see if you would like to buy or barter for some of my sharpened "art"!


----------



## th_Wolverine

Here are some examples

Featured here are knives both forged by hand and American Made blades. All are high carbon steel and the handles are all hand carved, riveted, and filed. The handles shown include curly maple, Bubinga, bloodwood, and purple heartwood.


----------



## Woodpecker

I will take the blood wood please. Nice work!


----------



## siberian

Very nice craftsmanship. Can I ask your prices?


----------



## unregistered41671

I would like to see the length of your knives. Also a pic of the last knife out of the sheath.


----------



## th_Wolverine

siberian said:


> Very nice craftsmanship. Can I ask your prices?


It depends on the style of knife and what all detail is put into the handle, if you have something in your head I do graphic concept art on my computer and work up the estimate  I have attached pictures of what my concept art looks like compared to final product so you can see what I mean


----------



## th_Wolverine

Possum Belly said:


> I would like to see the length of your knives. Also a pic of the last knife out of the sheath.


I have several styles that are good kitchen knives ranging from 3"- 8". The standard hunting knives shown here are 5" blades. 

The top picture is the knife from the bottom picture I'm not sure why they are out of order! That blade was hand forged out of a lawn mower blade and was 7" long


----------



## K9Dave

Good looking knives from a fellow blacksmith artist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## kybluepreacher

In regards to bartering would you be interested in swapping for a sheath case double xx? I've had it for quite a while and it has the sheath and is in great shape but I would much rather have one from a guy who poured his heart and soul and mind into a created object. Just let me know and I can send you a pic of the one I have. Take care and thanks!


----------



## th_Wolverine

kybluepreacher said:


> In regards to bartering would you be interested in swapping for a sheath case double xx? I've had it for quite a while and it has the sheath and is in great shape but I would much rather have one from a guy who poured his heart and soul and mind into a created object. Just let me know and I can send you a pic of the one I have. Take care and thanks!


I'd be interested sure, you can email me at thecolonistshop.com


----------



## th_Wolverine

kybluepreacher said:


> In regards to bartering would you be interested in swapping for a sheath case double xx? I've had it for quite a while and it has the sheath and is in great shape but I would much rather have one from a guy who poured his heart and soul and mind into a created object. Just let me know and I can send you a pic of the one I have. Take care and thanks!


Oops! I meant [email protected]


----------



## th_Wolverine

This is one I made a while back from silver birch and a hand-beaded sheath


----------



## th_Wolverine

A few more I finished up today!  Message me or send me an email at [email protected] if you are interested in buying or trading for a custom knife!


----------



## Woodpecker

Not to brag but the 3rd one from the left in the first picture is mine. Th-Wolverine is easy and pleasant to deal with. I am so pleased with how it came out.


----------



## cloudhidden

I see mine in there too! It's supposed to arrive tomorrow! I can't wait!
I wholeheartedly concur that tnwolverine is great to deal with!


----------



## cloudhidden

Mine's the one on the far left.. ;-)


----------



## kentuckyhippie

wolverine have you ever made one of the small stiletto type knives that ladies used to wear on their leg tucked under their garter.


----------



## th_Wolverine

KYhippie, I have made some similar daggers, the tiger one pictured above is similar to a stiletto and made for a girl friend as a boot knife 

Woodpecker and Cloudhidden, so glad you guys are excited and don't forget to post pictures of you using them!!!!


----------



## cloudhidden

My knife came today! Beautiful! Too bad I spent all day fishing and didn't catch any to try my knife on. Lol
I'll be sure and post a pic when I do!
Thanks tnwolverine!


----------



## Phil V.

How much is the knife in the last pic that you posted on 8/1?


----------



## th_Wolverine

That was one was made custom for one of the people on this forum. A similar one's price would depend on what you want the handle made out of


----------



## kentuckyhippie

th_Wolverine said:


> KYhippie, I have made some similar daggers, the tiger one pictured above is similar to a stiletto and made for a girl friend as a boot knife
> 
> wolverine I am interested in something like that. if you made one about 6 inches overall length and used carbon steel for the blade what price would you ask. I'm thinking 3 inch blade 3 inch handle. I have small hands even for a woman so a small handle would work just fine for me
> 
> .


----------



## kylecivicsi

Do you do any work with stainless? I might be interested in a 5" boning knife, if so.


----------



## th_Wolverine

kentuckyhippie said:


> wolverine I am interested in something like that. if you made one about 6 inches overall length and used carbon steel for the blade what price would you ask. I'm thinking 3 inch blade 3 inch handle. I have small hands even for a woman so a small handle would work just fine for me
> .


KYhippie, I would have to customize the blade, but I could do that. It would run about $30 and I'd add a sheath in with that.


----------



## th_Wolverine

kylecivicsi said:


> Do you do any work with stainless? I might be interested in a 5" boning knife, if so.


I have worked with stainless on occassion, not a ton but I have a guy I cn get stainless blades from. All my fillet knives are carbon steel because it holds a better edge but I may be able to get my hands on a stainless steel blade.


----------



## cloudhidden

Let me tell you about the edge on th wolverine's carbon steel fillet knife. If my hand was steady enough, I could cut a tomato in 1mm thick slices. I have never used a blade so sharp before! Beautiful!


----------



## Woodpecker

My fillet blade is super sharp too. The knife is great!


----------



## BadFordRanger

They all look like you do great work there Wolverine. 
I have always wanted to make knives and I have made several of them and a few that really looked good but I can't get them to hold the edge of a butter knife.
Knowing the correct way to go about forging, tempering, and heat treating completely eludes me. 

Do you make any larger knives more like a medium sized Bowie Knife?
I have a half dozen blanks here that is shaped but (I can't get an edge on them. 

I bought a stack of the old large hacksaw blades they used in the power cutoff saws in machine & welding shops way back then thinking they would have to hold an edge and it wasn't until closer examination that I realized the actual cutting edge with the teeth on them was only 3/8" wide and was welded to the main section of the blade, meaning all I could make with it was a completely straight cutting edge. 

I have no idea the type of steel the rest of the blade is made of, but would it be possible to forge and harden that metal for a good knife blade?

If so, I might send what I have already spent hours on top of hours on and get you to do that for me. 

Mean time, keep on keeping on.

Godspeed

Ranger


----------



## kentuckyhippie

th_Wolverine said:


> KYhippie, I would have to customize the blade, but I could do that. It would run about $30 and I'd add a sheath in with that.


ok I want one. do I need to pay you in advance or pay you just before you ship it or what.


----------



## th_Wolverine

BadFordRanger said:


> They all look like you do great work there
> Knowing the correct way to go about forging, tempering, and heat treating completely eludes me.
> 
> Do you make any larger knives more like a medium sized Bowie Knife?
> I have a half dozen blanks here that is shaped but (I can't get an edge on them.
> 
> 
> I have no idea the type of steel the rest of the blade is made of, but would it be possible to forge and harden that metal for a good knife blade?
> 
> 
> Ranger


Tempering is a trick, I'm still trying to find a better process for my own methods since all I have is a hand crank forge. I can never get a consistent enough heat to do a good temper from flame, so what I and a lot of other hobbyist will do is actually use a deep fryer or a standard oven that can accurately reach 325* F. As long as you can reach that constant temperature, it will give you a fine temper and still keep your steel hard. 

I have made Bowies in the past, I usually use lawn mower blades for those since they are high carbon and the perfect size. An easy way to tell if a steel has good carbon or not it to take a grinder to it. If there is a waterfall of sparks as opposed to a sprinkle of sparks, you have pretty high carbon. more sparks=more carbon.

You might try that and if you cant seem to get what you're looking for I may be able to take a crack at them


----------



## th_Wolverine

kentuckyhippie said:


> ok I want one. do I need to pay you in advance or pay you just before you ship it or what.


The way I do it is I'll draw up some concept art and go ahead and order my parts, then when it is ready to go, I'll ship it the same day I get payment confirmation that the Paypal has gone through or that you mailed a check or money order


----------



## kentuckyhippie

th_Wolverine said:


> The way I do it is I'll draw up some concept art and go ahead and order my parts, then when it is ready to go, I'll ship it the same day I get payment confirmation that the Paypal has gone through or that you mailed a check or money order


sounds good to me. just let me know when you are ready for the money. I'm looking forward to owning one of your knives. handmade knives are one of my passions lol.


----------



## kentuckyhippie

just checking in with you since I hadn't heard back from you on making the stiletto. not rushing you just making sure the deal was still on so I could hang on to the money lol


----------



## th_Wolverine

Yes, so sorry! I have your concept art in my stack of papers I'm going through, I've been working extra hours at the college the last two months so I've had little time to dedicate to my craft, so I will let you know as soon as I have a gap from work and send you the concept art


----------



## kentuckyhippie

th_Wolverine said:


> Yes, so sorry! I have your concept art in my stack of papers I'm going through, I've been working extra hours at the college the last two months so I've had little time to dedicate to my craft, so I will let you know as soon as I have a gap from work and send you the concept art


great, I wasn't trying to rush you or anything, just wanted to keep in touch. I am really looking forward to seeing what you've come up with


----------

